# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente de Oresund

## Jonasino

> El Puente de Oresund, conecta las dos áreas metropolitanas de la Región de Oresund: la capital danesa Copenhague y la ciudad sueca de Malmo. Cuenta con dos líneas de tren y seis pistas de carretera, siendo el puente combinado tren-carretera más largo de Europa.
> 
> El 14 de agosto de 1999, el Príncipe Heredero Federico de Dinamarca y la Princesa Heredera de Suecia, Victoria se reunieron en el centro del puente para celebrar su finalización. La inauguración oficial fue el 1 de julio de 2000, con la presencia de la Reina Margarita II de Dinamarca y el Rey Carlos XVI Gustavo de Suecia. El puente fue abierto al tráfico ese mismo día.
> 
> El puente posee uno de los mayores vanos centrales de los puentes atirantados del mundo, con 490 metros. El pilar más alto mide 204 metros y la longitud total del puente es de 7.845 metros, que corresponden aproximadamente a la mitad de la distancia entre las costas de Suecia y Dinamarca, y siendo su peso de unas 82.000 toneladas. El resto de la distancia se cubre mediante la isla artificial de Peberholm, el llamado islote de la pimienta, y después un túnel en el lado danés. Las dos líneas de ferrocarril se encuentran bajo las pistas de la carretera. El puente tiene una altura libre de 57 metros. No obstante, la mayor parte de los barcos que circulan por el Oresund lo hacen por el estrecho de Droguen, donde se encuentra el túnel. En la actualidad se aplica un peaje a los vehículos de algo más de 30.
> 
> Las torres del puente fueron colocadas por la grúa flotante más grande del mundo y están diseñadas para que el puente no se destruya incluso en el caso de una colisión aérea en las torres.
> 
> Los segmentos de túnel se transportaron remolcados desde el lugar de fabricación. Una vez posicionado cada segmento con gran precisión gracias a la tecnología GPS, se procedía a la inmersión del mismo, colocándolo sobre una base granular previamente preparada y nivelada en el fondo del mar. Una vez selladas las juntas por el personal de buceo, se procedió al desecado del interior del conducto.
> ...








Fuente: Varias Internet

----------

Los terrines (21-may-2015),perdiguera (22-may-2015)

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Como curiosidad decir que los tableros de los vanos de acceso de los puentes de Oresund fueron construidos en España, en Dragados Offshore en Cádiz. Fueron más de dos años de trabajo para suministrar 49 tableros (más de 6 km. de puente) y luego fueron llevados a Malmo mediante barcazas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Como curiosidad decir que los tableros de los vanos de acceso de los puentes de Oresund fueron construidos en España, en Dragados Offshore en Cádiz. Fueron más de dos años de trabajo para suministrar 49 tableros (más de 6 km. de puente) y luego fueron llevados a Malmo mediante barcazas.


No fue también en Cádiz donde se construyó el enorme dique flotante para la ampliación del puerto de Mónaco?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

Bueno, provincia de Cádiz, pero no fue en los talleres de Dragados Off Shore, fue en Algeciras.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto. Pedazo de obra de ingeniería.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Unregistered NDYA

A nosotros se nos escapó el proyecto de la estructura por poco...

----------

